# Holo Smokey Eye tutorial



## BrittanyD (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who gave great feedback to this look, I wasn't expecting as much as I received, hehe. To the girls who requested a tut., you have no idea how flattering that is. xD And for that, you are awesome.

Alright, first off: I'm so sorry about the blurriness... It was cloudy/rainy the majority of the time while taking the pics, so it was hard to get a crisp shot. I'll probably redo this sometime this week when it's sunny.
I also made this darker than the first time (oops too much black), apologies for that also. It's impossible for me to do the same look twice. This is kind of a fail, but, I hope this helps you guys.

What I used:
UDPP
Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy
Fyrinnae Immortality
Fyrinnae Equality
NYX Black
MAC MSFN
MAC Femme Fi
NYX Milk jumbo pencil
UD Zero 24/7 
Stila Black smudgepot 
Rimmel Sexy Curves 
Ardell Demi Wispies



1: Prime your eye with whatever primer you like, and then apply Pixie Epoxy to the lid. Let it sit for about 30 seconds and allow it to get tacky.






2. Apply Immortality onto the lid. I also applied MAC MSFN (in light) onto my brow and a bit in the crease for a highlight/easier blending.





3. Start to apply Equality into the crease, blending upwards. Build up the colour.





4. Apply MAC Femme Fi (or any kind of pale goldeny beige shade) in the inner crease, blending into Immortality and Equality a little. 





5. Apply a matte black shadow (I used NYX Black) in the outer V, blending into the crease and outer lid.





6. After blending the black, I like to apply more Equality on top of the black blended into the crease. I also touched up the Immortality on the lid in case I blended away some of the sparkle.





7. In the inner corner, apply NYX Milk jumbo pencil, or any white el. Blend it out a bit and apply Equality on top to make the sparkle a lot more noticeable.





8. Line your waterline and lower lashline with a black el, smudge it a little to soften it. I curl my lashes and put on mascara before falsies (easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but you can obviously do it whatever way you're comfortable with.





9. (Sorry very blurry pic >.<) Apply whatever lashes you like (I used demi wispies from Ardell). You can apply your gel/cream/liquid eyeliner before, but I do it afterwards. 





Final eye, I applied Stila's black smudgepot after the lash glue dried to help hide the lash band. 





Face:
Smashbox Photofinish fdtn primer (trying it out)
MUFE HD fdtn
Maybelline Mineral Power concealer under eyes
NYC cream blush stick thingy in Big Apple Blush
Estee Lauder blush in Rose Wood
Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Soft Matte bronzer
Coty translucent loose powder

Lips:
Stila Vanilla lip glaze


*Snickers* My calendar + my shirt = priceless. 






Hope that helped some of you! Thanks for looking.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2010)

lovely tutorial. thanks very much


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you a million times! I can't wait to do this! Your hair is really pretty btw


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you for this


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 24, 2010)

I love seeing Fyrinnae tutorials! Thanks for posting this. It's super pretty on you


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 24, 2010)

LOVE the look!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 19, 2010)

I love this look!


----------



## happyholic (Dec 26, 2010)

I love how the tutorial makes the make up look progressively more dramatic. I can't wait to try this look out, thanks! xx


----------

